# Ten Ways to Beat Kimbo Slice - Article by IronMan



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Originally posted at MMAOpinion.com.

Maybe it sounds arrogant, maybe it sounds disrespectful, but I was talking to some friends about the upcoming Kimbo vs. Shamrock bout and we came to the conclusion that a Shamrock loss proves nothing.

The only way that it’s going to prove anything about Kimbo’s improvement is if he shows that he has recently shored up any of the holes in his game.
Photo courtesy of Cage Potato.

Photo courtesy of Cage Potato.

I was explaining to these friends why I think Kimbo is an illegitimate fighter, and why I think he’d be the easiest fighter to coach against, and I decided that, since the worst it can do is push Kimbo to improve his game and legitimize himself, or dish him out a loss and shut up his annoying internet bandwagon, I might as well talk a little bit about how I would coach against Kimbo.

For the sake of being interesting, I’m not going to be so stupid and so presumptious as to say “take Kimbo down.” His ground game is one very generic, very obvious weakness. Instead, to keep it interesting for all of you guys, I’m going to give a little bit of detail, specific things that I would be teaching a fighter to exploit.

While Shamrock may not take advantage of these, I think he will, at the very least, try to use a few of them against Kimbo, and while I point these out, keep in mind that these are habits Kimbo has had all through his street fighting career, but they are still very much present in his recent professional performances.

*10. Pathetic Guard*

It’s painfully obvious to any jiu-jitsu practioner watching Kimbo that he has absolutely no understanding of how the guard works. An efficient groundnpound from the guard might be enough to crush Kimbo, should his opponent really posture up and let lose with the hands a little (a la Fedor vs. Nogueira, with the standing groundnpound). Realistically, though, if I were coaching against that weak a guard game, I would insist that my fighter pass the guard, and then work for a submission from side control (I’ll get to why I’d like my fighter to stay in side control in a little bit), where Kimbo is not going to be any threat, though it’s hard to say that he’s any more of a threat from the guard.

*9. Wrestler’s Posture*

Obviously, I’m not taking a shot at wrestlers, but Kimbo has this same habit that many folkstyle wrestlers, early in their career, develop. When he gets caught in the clinch, he tends to drop his head and upper body down. Not only is this a problem in terms of getting caught in chokes, it also opens him up to a lot of attacks from the clinch. Knees become available, as do uppercuts to the body (or even the face, though the angle is a little wierd) with the free hand. This also opens up a whole new world of takedowns, especially in the Greco Roman and Judo department. While a solid judoka or Greco wrestler would probably toss Kimbo around like a heavybag, with a little training, even a fighter without that particular grappler background might be able to figure out how to exploit it.

*8. Poor Instincts and Weighting from Inside the Guard*

I will say that Kimbo’s posture in the guard has looked better than I expected it to, but he hasn’t really been in a substantial guard, only those shoddy attempts by Thompson. Even in the few moments he spent in the half guard, though, it became obvious that Kimbo Slice really has no idea how to pass the guard. He doesn’t know how to control his weighting (he stays on his knees alot when he should be sprawling back to apply pressure) and he doesn’t use his hips. Again, these are things that an expert in jiu-jitsu would destroy him over, but even a substantial blue belt could figure out how to control him if he was making these kinds of mistakes.

*7. Scrambles*

Kimbo is strong, but he’s not quick, and as a result of that, he is inevitably going to lose a lot of scramble attempts against a fighter with a decent wrestling or jiu-jitsu background. This is one of the areas where Shamrock, even in his old and decrepit state, may look to mess Kimbo up, because Kimbo transitions from position to position very poorly, and a savvy veteran who understands the transitional positions can make Kimbo pay, even while Kimbo thinks he’s in a good position (like if, for instance, Ken were to set up a kneebar as Kimbo was looking to take the back). Unless Kimbo spends a substantial amount of time drilling full with someone who knows the ground game and the transitions, he will be in trouble in this area, and I’m not convinced (from watching his development up to the Thompson fight, and his performance in that fight) that Kimbo has done enough training with Bas on that element.

*6. Weak Boxing and Poor Pacing*

Kimbo doesn’t have the ability to keep his hands up as he gets tired. This is actually a mistake that many fighters make, even pure strikers. Really, it becomes an issue of your arms getting tired, your legs taking punishment and your mind stopping its focus on technical aspect, especially keeping those hands up. As the fight goes on, Kimbo leaves his chin open a lot, and while he’s got a tough chin and will pick his hands up as soon as he gets hit hard, if he catches a really substantial shot late in the fight, it will be because he’s been dropping his hands and creating openings.

*5. Minimal Damage from the Clinch*

If Kimbo showed us little else in the Thompson fight, he showed us that he can put his opponent in the clinch, and that he can, to some degree, force a fight to stay standing, but he also showed that as long as he is clinched up with his opponent, he really has no ability to do any damage. His knees are pretty weak and so tying his hands up renders him pretty much useless. The only way that Kimbo will do damage is by way of the push-and-bomb, where he breaks off of the clinch and starts utilizing his hands. I’ll get to the technical failure of Kimbo’s kickboxing in a little bit as well, as it makes up a handful of his most serious technical issues, but what’s particularly problematic about this is that it makes wrestlers and judoka really tough matchups for Kimbo once they tie him up, because he can’t do enough damage to discourage the clinch.

*4. Tracking*

One of the things that impressed me most about Kimbo, watching his old street fights, is his ability to pick his strikes. He’s definitely a patient, stalking fighter who’s willing to move a little bit to create opportunities to do damage. The problem, though, is that he’s not very good at tracking the movements of his opponents. Even a slow fighter like a late-fight-Thompson was still managing to avoid some of his punches and stay out of Kimbo’s way, even while Kimbo cut inside. This is a serious indicator that Kimbo has a tracking issue, and he generally resolves that by waiting for his opponent to hit him, but a quicker, savvier kickboxer would be sure to stay light and work around Kimbo constantly, aggravating his inability to follow with his punches and do the necessary damage.

*3. Lower Body Attack*

Kimbo can’t hurt an opponent with the leg kicks. He’s certainly not going to be high kicking anyone for the big knockout for a while. The reality is, the chances of Kimbo Slice catching a high kick or big knee knockout are really low for the same reason he probably won’t be getting a submission for a while, he’s got no real hip movement. He does move his hips when he punches, but he hasn’t figured out how to transition that to lower body movement, and I don’t think he’ll be figuring this out anytime soon.

*2. Elbows*

It’s not a matter of throwing elbows, it’s a matter of where you keep the elbows when they’re not being thrown, and if you watch Kimbo on the ground, it’s obvious that he’s got no idea what to do with them. James Thompson almost caught him in a kimura, and that was hardly the only time that Kimbo left his arms exposed. A decent submission fighter (not even a master) who attacks Kimbo from the side control, where the opportunities for americanas, kimuras and armbars on both arms can present themselves, especially under a dynamic attack with some decent weight transition that the position presents (where as the mount is more static), is going to confuse the crap out of Kimbo and aggravate his bad habit as he goes to push his opponent off. While Kimbo bends his arms to capitalize on that upper body strength, he’s going to give up an arm, and when he does, a decent submission fighter needs to be able to reach around, lock that arm down and go for the submission.

*1. Flat Feet*

Every time I watch Kimbo move forward, I think about how bad he would have been as a boxer. He’s not necessarily slow, and he’s decent at closing the distance, but he walks flat on his feet. This opens him up for leg kicks and anyone who’s got a quick double leg, but what’s more important isn’t necessarily the openings on the lower body (though I would certainly encourage any fighter going up against Kimbo to exploit the leg kicks), but the effect that these movements have on the upper body. As Kimbo moves, his movements are very telegraphed. His steps are obvious by the way he shifts his weight (as opposed to the quicker, almost jumping steps of a kickboxer on the balls of his feet), and as he moves his weight isn’t forward and ready to attack, as it is with a boxer preparing to throw a jab or a cross. Anyone with the ability to really pop a jab, and the power to hurt a guy like Kimbo with about 10 or 20 of them, could cause Kimbo problems just by hitting him every time he moved forward instead of respecting his power so much that they spent the whole fight backing away, because the cornerstone of the standup, and the general game, that will beat Kimbo Slice is going to be one that makes him look ridiculous by showing how his movement is ineffective in this sport.

Hopefully, Shamrock will be able to pull this off, but if he’s not, there’s always the next guy Kimbo fights. Hopefully that guy will be less than 40 years old and have some decent credibility.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Awsome breakdown man, thx for posting it!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Apecity said:


> Awsome breakdown man, thx for posting it!


Anytime, man. I've been watching Kimbo fight for a while and these holes are pretty consistent. I wish I could say they weren't, because the guy gets alot of hype, but that's the reality of it.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good break down man pretty astute but to see someone implement it is what im looking for...although having them give him someone who could actually do it would be nice too.


----------



## KingKongBundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Good Luck beating Kimbo. He is the future and in October Shamrock will realise this. Be there or be square


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Niice write up Ironman. I imagine limiting yourself to only 10 ways was the toughest part of the job.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

bigdog89 said:


> Good break down man pretty astute but to see someone implement it is what im looking for...although having them give him someone who could actually do it would be nice too.


There are many guys who can. The question is whether or not Elite XC will let those guys fight Kimbo. They seem to be coddling him.



KingKongBundy said:


> Good Luck beating Kimbo. He is the future and in October Shamrock will realise this. Be there or be square


Way to read the article!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> Niice write up Ironman. I imagine limiting yourself to only 10 ways was the toughest part of the job.


Yeah. I actually posted it originally with two #6's (caught it skimming through), so I had 11.

Still, I had alot of ideas just watching the Thompson fight. His issues are pretty severe, and I hope that Bas is taking a look at them.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Yeah. I actually posted it originally with two #6's (caught it skimming through), so I had 11.
> 
> Still, I had alot of ideas just watching the Thompson fight. His issues are pretty severe, and I hope that Bas is taking a look at them.


I am sure Bas is aware of the problems wih Kimbo's game but Kimbo just isn't showing much if any improvement. If he was improving slowly tht would be one thing but he is just staying stagnant.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> I am sure Bas is aware of the problems wih Kimbo's game but Kimbo just isn't showing much if any improvement. If he was improving slowly tht would be one thing but he is just staying stagnant.


That's sort of my problem with him.

I love Bas as a fighter, and I think he's a monster, but I'm not sold on his coaching ability. I hardly think that his coaching Kimbo is being as helpful as everybody (including Kimbo) seems to think.

I'm surprised Kimbo didn't stay in Miami and work with a major camp, or come out to California and train with a big camp out here. I thought that would have been a great idea for his game, but that's just me.

Like you said, what he's doing now doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice writeup as always, hopefully if Shamrock doesn't get it done EliteXC gives him Brett Rogers next.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Nice writeup as always, hopefully if Shamrock doesn't get it done EliteXC gives him Brett Rogers next.


I salivate at the prospect of Rogers vs. Kimbo. Even though I'm not sold on Rogers' skills, I'd love to see these guys go to war.

Whoever wins (and I'm not convinced Rogers is technical or experienced enough to win) it's going to be a war.

That said, if Kimbo comes out of that fight undefeated, I hope he is granted a fight with Antonio Silva, so that Bigfoot can crush him.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Great article. +rep


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Great as always Ironman, really solid writeup. I totally agree with you on working Kimbo from side control, he really doesn't position himself well at all. If Ken isn't caught early attempting a take down I really think that he'll try and pass guard because I think Kimbo is expecting a leg/lower body submission if the fight hits the ground.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Great as always Ironman, really solid writeup. I totally agree with you on working Kimbo from side control, he really doesn't position himself well at all. If Ken isn't caught early attempting a take down I really think that he'll try and pass guard because I think Kimbo is expecting a leg/lower body submission if the fight hits the ground.


Yeah, I don't know if Ken is planning like that. I really think that his planning process is less about what Kimbo expects and more about returning to what he (Ken) is good at.

I'd like to see Ken put Kimbo on his back, and if he can do that, then I think he'll be in really good position for a submission, whether he chooses to attack the legs or pass the guard (and Kimbo's guard is going to be flimsy, if the past is any indication) and attack from the side control or mount.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think Kimbo is honestly tailor-made for Ken to beat, if formulates the right gameplan and executes it properly. Unfortunately, I have my doubts about whether Ken will do that. 

For some reason he started to think 2001-2002ish that he was a good boxer. He's not. He needs to take this fight to the ground at all costs and avoid exchanging with Kimbo because Kimbo the longer this fight is on the feet, the better the odds of Kimbo KOIng him.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am a pretty avid Kimbo basher and it is nice to see someone take the time to write an intelligent, thought out, article of all the reasons that Kimbo is not a good mma fighter. I dont think Ken Shamrock is the guy to beat him, but hopefully he is.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice break down, what about his gas tank? He isn't going to last 3 rounds at the pace he sets in the 1st.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

You reading this Ken? I'll mark my ass off if Shamrock locks in a heel hook or kneebar on Kimbo


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I think Kimbo is honestly tailor-made for Ken to beat, if formulates the right gameplan and executes it properly. Unfortunately, I have my doubts about whether Ken will do that.
> 
> For some reason he started to think 2001-2002ish that he was a good boxer. He's not. He needs to take this fight to the ground at all costs and avoid exchanging with Kimbo because Kimbo the longer this fight is on the feet, the better the odds of Kimbo KOIng him.


I'd like to see Ken take this to the ground, especially putting Kimbo on his back.

I hope Ken doesn't make that huge mistake of trying to stand with Kimbo. He's not a striker, and he needs to remember that.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> Nice break down, what about his gas tank? He isn't going to last 3 rounds at the pace he sets in the 1st.


No, I don't think that testing Kimbo on the gas tank is a good idea because the longer you give him to hurt you, the worse off you are going to be. Unless the fighter is by far the more technical striker, and is going to spend the fight moving and countering effectively (as well as attacking that serious flat-footedness problem that Kimbo has) I don't think that it's a good plan.

If it was Mark Hunt, that would be a different story. Obviously, Kimbo would never knock him out, so it would be good for him to work Kimbo on his tank, but I don't think that Kimbo would last more than a round with Hunt anyway.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great write up


----------



## raven6891 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Believe the Hype*



IronMan said:


> Anytime, man. I've been watching Kimbo fight for a while and these holes are pretty consistent. I wish I could say they weren't, because the guy gets alot of hype, but that's the reality of it.


It appears that you are not watching Kimbo for the sport but to only pick him apart, Can you do any better?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

raven6891 said:


> It appears that you are not watching Kimbo for the sport but to only pick him apart, Can you do any better?


He actually seemed to point out some pretty major flaws. What would constitute better? Kimbo can't move his left arm?


----------



## raven6891 (Sep 30, 2008)

It appears you have put alot of thought into this, do you not like Kimbo? How can you say someone is not a true fighter, what and who are you basing your opinions on? It appears people are against Kimbo for some unknown reason. The man did not start fighting to be a star, only to feed himself and his family. It sounds as if you and everyone else is jealous of him and the light that is being shined on him. Kimbo should be credited with bringing fans into the fold of the MMA. I did not know about this sport until I read an article on Kimbo. I am not a fan of the sport but a fan of Kimbo's. I am curious as to what you think about Rampage Jackson, think he is getting to much attention? As the saying goes Ironman, "Don't hate the player, hate the game". Why don't you fight Kimbo and put your strategy into action.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

raven6891 said:


> It appears you have put alot of thought into this, do you not like Kimbo? How can you say someone is not a true fighter, what and who are you basing your opinions on? It appears people are against Kimbo for some unknown reason. The man did not start fighting to be a star, only to feed himself and his family. It sounds as if you and everyone else is jealous of him and the light that is being shined on him. Kimbo should be credited with bringing fans into the fold of the MMA. I did not know about this sport until I read an article on Kimbo. I am not a fan of the sport but a fan of Kimbo's. I am curious as to what you think about Rampage Jackson, think he is getting to much attention? As the saying goes Ironman, "Don't hate the player, hate the game". Why don't you fight Kimbo and put your strategy into action.


id be tempted to put my money on ironman actually


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

raven6891 said:


> It appears you have put alot of thought into this, do you not like Kimbo? How can you say someone is not a true fighter, what and who are you basing your opinions on? It appears people are against Kimbo for some unknown reason. The man did not start fighting to be a star, only to feed himself and his family. It sounds as if you and everyone else is jealous of him and the light that is being shined on him. Kimbo should be credited with bringing fans into the fold of the MMA.


He called him illegitimate. It's true. He has not earned his fame by performing excellently and beating top opponents, he earned it by looking tough and being marketed well. That's not hate, it's fact. 



> I did not know about this sport until I read an article on Kimbo. I am not a fan of the sport but a fan of Kimbo's.


This explains a lot.



> I am curious as to what you think about Rampage Jackson, think he is getting to much attention? As the saying goes Ironman, "Don't hate the player, hate the game". Why don't you fight Kimbo and put your strategy into action.


Jackson has been fighting MMA in the big leagues of Pride, WFA, and UFC for nearly 10 years. He's fought some of the best in the world- I'd list names, but I don't think they'd mean a lot to you. Let it suffice to say that he has fought the Michael Jordans, Barry Bonds, and John Elways of MMA. Many of his opponents were in the top 5 in the world in their weight class when he fought them.

For comparison, Kimbo has NEVER YET fought a guy who was even currently ranked in the sport, not even top 20 in their weightclass. No joke.

I'm sure Ironman will break this down for you even further, but one thing I can tell you: your beliefs are a product of your lack of knowledge about the sport and the fighters, nothing more.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

GMW said:


> He actually seemed to point out some pretty major flaws. What would constitute better? Kimbo can't move his left arm?


Thanks for that, man.

Kimbo can move his left arm, and it's not as though he's missing half his chest (like Tra Telligman).

Raven, glad a pro-Kimbo person posted. Let's pick the post apart really quick.



raven6891 said:


> It appears you have put alot of thought into this, do you not like Kimbo?


I have no problem with Kimbo. He seems like a pretty personable guy, and he's very humble.

He's just not a very good fighter.



> How can you say someone is not a true fighter, what and who are you basing your opinions on?


If I ever use the phrase "true fighter" I hope someone will tell me off for it.

The difference is not between who is and is not a fighter. If you step in the cage or the ring, you are a fighter.

That doesn't mean he's a good fighter.



> It appears people are against Kimbo for some unknown reason. The man did not start fighting to be a star, only to feed himself and his family.


Again. I'm not hating on Kimbo's reason for fighting. I have no problem with what he does.



> It sounds as if you and everyone else is jealous of him and the light that is being shined on him.


I'm not jealous. He gets alot of attention that he doesn't deserve, and all I'm trying to do is point out why he doesn't deserve it.

I've done the same thing to Brock Lesnar.

It's not to hate on these guys, it's to point out the areas where they need work. The idea is to push the sport. Clearly you aren't getting the difference between my analysis and my feelings. (frankly, I think this is one of my more objective articles)



> Kimbo should be credited with bringing fans into the fold of the MMA.


I have no problem crediting Kimbo with bringing fans to the sport. I'll even say it my self:

Kimbo brought a lot of fans to MMA.

Does that mean he is a good fighter? Absolutely not.

Does that mean his fans can ignore his technical deficiency? Hell no.



> I did not know about this sport until I read an article on Kimbo. I am not a fan of the sport but a fan of Kimbo's.


Glad you acknowledge the difference at least.

You're entitled to your opinion, but if you are diluted enough to believe that Kimbo is a top 10, top 20 or even top 50 fighter, then you need to expose yourself to more of the sport.



> I am curious as to what you think about Rampage Jackson, think he is getting to much attention?


This is a retarded analogy.

Rampage is a fighter who worked his fighter through the ranks, has 35 professional fights (including wars with some of the best fighters in the sport), and has spent years honing his technical skills.

The only similarity between Kimbo is that they are big and black.



> As the saying goes Ironman, "Don't hate the player, hate the game".


I don't hate anybody. I just pointed out the obvious, and you got defensive.



> Why don't you fight Kimbo and put your strategy into action.


Sure. There's about a 90 pound weight difference, but (as the long time mod of the Fighting and Training techniques section) I'm not new to the sport.

I'm fairly confident that I could tap Kimbo in a submission grappling match.

Still, there are guys I train with that are Kimbo's size that would destroy him (of course, Xande, who's a friend of mine, would put on a clinic), and I'd love to see those fights happen. Unfortunately, they're all under 40, so I don't see Kimbo taking those fights.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

nevrsummr13 said:


> id be tempted to put my money on ironman actually


Yeah, the odds would be good. Especially if Kimbo had to cut down to 155 to fight me. Then I'd be in really good shape.

Maybe Kimbo could take up grappling. I'd love to do an open-weight super-fight at NAGA or something.

Then I could start my own youtube channel and get millions of views and make theoretical money!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Anytime, man. I've been watching Kimbo fight for a while and these holes are pretty consistent. I wish I could say they weren't, because the guy gets alot of hype, but that's the reality of it.


I agree; having a famous face is both a blessing and a curse for the sport. It helps to bolster poularity, but it can be negative if the famous is somewhat of a sham.


----------



## yellow_fever (Aug 9, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Yeah, the odds would be good. Especially if Kimbo had to cut down to 155 to fight me. Then I'd be in really good shape.
> 
> Maybe Kimbo could take up grappling. I'd love to do an open-weight super-fight at NAGA or something.
> 
> Then I could start my own youtube channel and get millions of views and make theoretical money!


To tell you the truth... I really think this fight is going to look a lot like Eric Schaffer vs. Houston Alexander...

If Kimbo doesn't knock out Shamrock right away and the fight goes to the ground... he's going to be submitted easily like Alexander was.

I honestly believe Kimbo would've been better suited for WWE, his persona coming from youtube was amazing, he could've had hulk hogan, stone cold status... but to train for MMA at 33 is just too difficult with the sophistication of MMA fighters today. Brock is starting late too, but he has the wrestling skills as a foundation to build on.

I like Kimbo too, but I think his humble attitude takes away from his persona that EliteXC is trying to push, whereas in the WWE he can have this scary big guy character but he doesnt have to risk losing a fight and losing his appeal. Anyways, I hope Kimbo does well, but I think if he fights any of the top heavyweights, he would get murdered...


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

KingKongBundy said:


> Good Luck beating Kimbo. He is the future and in October Shamrock will realise this. Be there or be square


man kingkong you are hilarios, all of your post are just troll gold, itss funny though because I know your not even a troll, just got a really bad opinion on everything, I hate to pick on you but man think before you post.

On another note, great job Ironman, I think you just sytematiaclly broke down how shitty Kimbo is better than any person ever hasraise01:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Yeah, the odds would be good. Especially if Kimbo had to cut down to 155 to fight me. Then I'd be in really good shape.
> 
> Maybe Kimbo could take up grappling. I'd love to do an open-weight super-fight at NAGA or something.
> 
> Then I could start my own youtube channel and get millions of views and make theoretical money!



Ironman I seriosly love it when you tear peoples posts to shreds,
I would be more suprising if you didnt Tap out Kimbo in a submission match :thumbsup:

also one other thing that people dont realize is Kimbo's acuall youtube #s. 
his best video has like 2 million views,
then we can look at it this way i bet a good percentage of people that watched that video saw it more than once, some people may have seen it 10, 20 times, I bet a decent percentage of the viewers are acuall MMA fans who only watched it because they saw him on elite xc first, and wanted to see what all the hype was all about and were very dissapionted. I also think alot of people never finished the video because it was to graphic, or they just got bored.

This leaves only a couple hundred thounand *people* saw the fight, and just because they watched him fight it dosnt mean that every single one is goin to tune in, to watch Kimbo fight.

I think I remember Gary shaw calling it 2 million gaurenteed viewers


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

yellow_fever said:


> To tell you the truth... I really think this fight is going to look a lot like Eric Schaffer vs. Houston Alexander...
> 
> If Kimbo doesn't knock out Shamrock right away and the fight goes to the ground... he's going to be submitted easily like Alexander was.


Yeah, the size difference seems a little more drastic to me, and Schafer is a little bit younger than Shamrock, so we'll see how that plays a roll.

I'd love the fight to look like Schafer vs. Alexander, that's just not how I see it playing out.



> I honestly believe Kimbo would've been better suited for WWE, his persona coming from youtube was amazing, he could've had hulk hogan, stone cold status... but to train for MMA at 33 is just too difficult with the sophistication of MMA fighters today. Brock is starting late too, but he has the wrestling skills as a foundation to build on.


Yeah, Lesnar is a legit athlete, and, frankly, Kimbo's not.

I will give Lesnar enough respect to acknowledge that he's on a different level than Kimbo, though his technical skills are a work in progress.



> I like Kimbo too, but I think his humble attitude takes away from his persona that EliteXC is trying to push, whereas in the WWE he can have this scary big guy character but he doesnt have to risk losing a fight and losing his appeal. Anyways, I hope Kimbo does well, but I think if he fights any of the top heavyweights, he would get murdered...


Yeah, I'm in the same boat.



mmawrestler said:


> On another note, great job Ironman, I think you just sytematiaclly broke down how shitty Kimbo is better than any person ever hasraise01:


Thanks, man. I hadn't seen too many top writers looking at it, so I thought I'd take a swing.



mmawrestler said:


> Ironman I seriosly love it when you tear peoples posts to shreds,


Glad you like reading it. I like doing it.



> I would be more suprising if you didnt Tap out Kimbo in a submission match :thumbsup:


Glad you're confident. My only worry would be getting on top, but who knows? I might get crazy and shoot a flying kneebar (got one of mine on video now, and it's technically sound, from what I can see).



> also one other thing that people dont realize is Kimbo's acuall youtube #s.
> his best video has like 2 million views,
> then we can look at it this way i bet a good percentage of people that watched that video saw it more than once, some people may have seen it 10, 20 times, I bet a decent percentage of the viewers are acuall MMA fans who only watched it because they saw him on elite xc first, and wanted to see what all the hype was all about and were very dissapionted. I also think alot of people never finished the video because it was to graphic, or they just got bored.


Don't underestimate Kimbo's popularity. There are a lot of Kimbo trolls, and there are a lot of bloodlusters looking for a banner carrier who picked up Kimbo as a candidate.



> This leaves only a couple hundred thounand *people* saw the fight, and just because they watched him fight it dosnt mean that every single one is goin to tune in, to watch Kimbo fight.


Don't underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups. I've done that before, and I learned my lesson.



> I think I remember Gary shaw calling it 2 million gaurenteed viewers


And Gary Shaw is a fat idiot. That doesn't mean Kimbo hasn't helped him out.


----------

